# wanted blue furbaby :) MD



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm wanting to ad a blue baby to my family. i love the colors. gender doesnt matter and age should be under 8 months or so. I dont want it to be too old compared to my other babies  colored like this one pictured(google image). if its a dumbo I'd be even more thrilled. it doesnt have to be solid blue. it can have white smudges or patches etc. just mostly blue over all. Located in Rising Sun, MD.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Contact the rescues involved in the Millersville (MD) case. They have a bunch of babies available currently that require homes. Get in touch with Small Angels Rat Rescue, gRATitude Rat Rescue or Dakotas Dream Animal Rescue for more information on what rats are available. I am not sure if they have blues, but if you are just looking for a friendly baby rat in need of a good home then these are your people.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you. I will look into that. I spent several hours last night looking for rescues. I will try those.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

they do have some blues at the one in VA its just way to far for me to travel.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Did you try Small Angels and gRATitude as well? Those are both located in Maryland so might offer better options. I know they have many sweet looking boys and girls that may not be blue, but would definitely make great additions to any family and they really need a home since they had such a rough start.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I know the rescue in Ohio will be having a train going down south through DC (which is near Maryland right?) and then down to South Carolina, and they currently have 100 babies and still more pregnant rats. It might be worth messaging them and asking. I'm sure they could make a stop close to you. (It's another thread in this section about Rattie Tattie Rescue)


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

I did look there, I really only want to add 1 more right now since I already have 7. I dont think I could handle any more than that. And that is why I'm being so picky. I did look at the other two they had very adorable ratties but nothing with blues. I do feel bad for them but at least they are safe now with the rescue. I want to hold out for the perfect one. It probably makes me sound bad for saying that. 



Thank you for the heads up about the train. I am definitely going to check them out!


----------

